# Gatcombe



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

GATCOMBE tug/tender built John I. Thornycroft & co.ltd. Southampton,for isle
of Wight & South of England Royal mail Steam Packet Co ltd.(red Funnel steamers). in 2004 result to be broken up ROYAL M flag Unknown.
Gp


----------

